# Valentina Pahde bekommt eigene Serie!



## Death Row (15 Juni 2020)

> *„Sunny – Wer bist Du wirklich?“*
> 
> Seit 2015 ist Valentina Pahde (25) bei "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" als Sunny Richter zu sehen. Für alle Fans der Serie gibt es jetzt tolle Nachrichten, denn in Berlin starten schon bald die Dreharbeiten für die neue TVNOW-Serie "Sunny – Wer bist Du wirklich?". Die Story hat es richtig in sich!
> „In jedem unserer GZSZ-Charaktere steckt viel mehr“
> ...



https://www.rtl.de/cms/produktionss...ny-mit-gzsz-star-valentina-pahde-4560442.html

Also bei Valentina bin ich sowieso hellhörig und dann auch noch im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort *Sex*.....


----------



## dante_23 (16 Juni 2020)

ui, danke für die info :thx:
... und wer weiß, vll zur promo vorher ein playboy-shooting?
in dem interview ging es zwar damals um ihre schwester, aber valentina wird da, so hoffe ich, ähnlich denken


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Juni 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Also bei Valentina bin ich sowieso hellhörig und dann auch noch im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort *Sex*.....



Bei dem Wort Sex setzt alles aus


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2020)

ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juli 2020)

ist das aufregend


----------

